# Making Progress



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Nov 17, 2009)

Okay, I got caught in my skanky work clothes, but it's dirty working with horses, right? I promise I do clean up purdy and don't always look like a bag lady.




Anyway, I am finally at a point where I can work with Kasspur after a brutally hot summer. We went from 99* to 60* with plenty of much needed rain and I've had to wait till the mud dries. I purchased him at 17 months and started leading him with the harness on right away. I had made a travois as well, but don't have pics of that. He just turned 3 this past Halloween.

I'm hoping he will make a well-behaved cart donkey. Just happy to be at this stage for now.





Thanks for looking!

Lori


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Nov 18, 2009)

Lori, great pictures and I am impressed! I would love to be to the stage you're at now with ground driving. Of course, in order to be there, I need to actually DO something



Thanks for posting this. I'm encouraged to try (as soon as our soupy mud dries up again).



I also need to invest in some equipment. May I ask what a travois is, please? I have so much to learn.


----------



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks Tammy



. A travois is the closest word to describe the "gadget" I made for Kasspur. Mine was simply two long pieces of narrow PVC pipe with a small piece of branch



at the end to hold it together. Just duct taped together and tied very loosely with baling twine to the harness tugs. I'll have to re-introduce it to Kasspur again I believe...it's been quite a while since we've used it. If you recall the western movies, the Indians used this device to move their teepees and other posessions.

I'm now kicking myself for not purchasing a used training cart and harness I saw at a tack swap for $150



although the harness did not look very trustworthy. If I know Kasspur like I know Kasspur there's going to be lots of kicking involved during his cart training.

I'm enjoying your blog. What is the name of that beautiful blue flower? Oh, and I want that blue-eyed kitten



.

Lori


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the explanations! Your gadget sounds very inventive and useful







> I'm enjoying your blog. What is the name of that beautiful blue flower? Oh, and I want that blue-eyed kitten
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for the blog visit. The flower is an Endless Summer hydrangea, although the bloom looks a little strange in November (thanks to some frosts) ~ but I was glad to see it! Little kitties go to their new homes soon. I will be sad





Good luck with Kasspur. Sounds like you're making progress! He is such a cute fella



Please update us when ya can


----------

